# Smoked Deer Roast



## chevyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I smoked up a deer roast. I marinated it for 24 hours and then wraped it in bacon. Smoked it with Hickory for 4 hours to an IT if 140* naf then FTC for about an hour. It was fantastic!!! Let me know what you think!!!


All wraped up and ready to smoke



After FTC


----------



## goat (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like it will be edible when the wrapper is taken off.


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good from the outside. Lets see the inside to.


----------



## dmger14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I am new to smoking meat and this is my first post to this site.

I suppose IT is internal temperature.  What is "naf then FTC" mean, please.  I have deer roasts and would like to do exactly what you did here, as it looks great. 

BTW, what did you marinate it in?


 Thanks!


----------



## bombo80 (Jan 2, 2008)

I did pretty much the same thing, a week ago.  The only thing I did a little different was I just laid the bacon strips across the bottom of an aluminum pan, then placed the roast (mustard coated and rib rubbed), and just wrapped the bacon over the top of the roast. No toothpicks needed.  That way too, all the juices were collected in that pan, and I just needed to put a sheet of aluminum foil on top of it to seal it up, for the cook to final temp, ~190* is where I went to just to be safe.  Didn't want to over cook it, and have it dry out.  190* was a bit too low for pulling, but it sure sliced nicely.  I sliced it up, and put it right back into the juices.  It made really good sammies.  The only thing was, it did need a little BBQ sauce on it, otherwise it was kind of bland.  Sorry, no pics of it all sliced up.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Later,

Bombo


----------



## chadpole (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey dmger! Welcome to the SMF! How about go over to "Roll Call" and introduce yourself properly and tell us a little bit about your equipment.


----------

